# Fattolo andarono a mangiare.



## wster

_Fattolo andarono a mangiare_.

Non capisco questa frase:

-Quando noi usiamo il participe passato per dare informazioni generiche, c'è di solito con i verbi che prendono _essere_ per l'ausiliare, ie i verbi intrasitivi e i verbi al passivo.

-Quindi è naturale a dire che qui _fare_ è al passivo, ie _essere fatto_.

-Ma _lo_ è complemento oggetto diretto; ma né i verbi intrasitivi né i verbi al passivo prendono i complementi oggetti diretti.

-Pertanto, perche non si usa un pronome soggetto, forse un dimostrativo?  Come _Fatto questo, andarono a mangiare_.  Grazie


----------



## Ven

Ciao
Guarda ciò che hai detto nell'ultimo punto è corretto. In questo caso nella parola _Fattolo_, lo ha effettivamente il ruolo di un pronome dimostrativo, infatti è l'abbreviazione di _quello_ ma puoi sostituirlo anche con questo. Pertanto _Fattolo _e _Fatto questo/quello _hanno lo stesso significato. Nel linguaggio più comune si usa _Una volta fatto..._ 
Spero di essere stato chiaro!


----------



## stella_maris_74

wster said:


> -Quindi è naturale a dire che qui _fare_ è al passivo, ie _essere fatto_.



Non è un passivo. Equivale a _Dopo *aver* fatto questo..._
"Lo" come pronome sostituisce qualcosa che probabilmente era nella frase precedente (che tu non ci hai dato: contesto).


----------



## Necsus

Un paio di discussioni utili alla comprensione dell'ottavo nano con dipendenza da droga :

*avvicinatasi 
**saputasi la cosa *


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, wster.
Tu dici:
_Pertanto, perché non si usa un pronome soggetto, forse un dimostrativo? Come "Fatto questo, andarono a mangiare". 
_Guarda che in questa frase il dimostrativo "questo" non è un soggetto, ma oggetto.

Come dice bene stella, il pronome "lo" è anaforico, cioè per poterlo interpretare dobbiamo andare ad una porzione più in alto (dal greco _anà_), noi diremmo "precedente", del testo/dialogo/scambio. 
Dunque, e a seconda dei casi, _Fàttolo = avendolo fatto, dopo averlo fatto, ecc.

_Saluti.

GS
PS aggiungo che anche la punteggiatura appropriata aiuterebbe a capire: "_Fattolo, andarono a mangiare". _Questo ci permette di vedere che "Fattolo" è la versione stenografica d'una frase più lunga...​


----------



## matoupaschat

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, wster.
> Tu dici:_Pertanto, perché non si usa un pronome soggetto, forse un dimostrativo? Come "Fatto questo, andarono a mangiare".
> _Guarda che in questa frase il dimostrativo "questo" non è un soggetto, ma oggetto.​


Ciao Giorgio,
Se in _fàttolo_ è solo possibile interpretare _lo_ come oggetto, in _detto questo, _ho sempre capito il pronome dimostrativo _questo_ come soggetto del participio assoluto _detto_. È sbagliato, o sono possibili le due interpretazioni?
Un caro saluto.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Matou! In questo caso non si tratta di un participio assoluto, che, _come detto_ in una delle discussioni a cui rimandavo nel mio post precedente, per essere tale deve essere "isolato, non legato sintatticamente con il resto del periodo", mentre qui il participio si riferisce appunto a qualcosa che è stato fatto prima da chi, dopo averlo fatto, è andato a mangiare (stesso soggetto della principale).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus, 
Sono felice di ritrovarti su questi ridenti e soleggiati lidi  e ti ringrazio per la risposta! 
Se invece dicessimo --a patto che fosse esatto--  "detto questo, qualsiasi cosa può accadere" suppongo che _questo_ sia '_soggetto_' di _detto_?


----------



## Necsus

Anch'io sono lieto di ritrovarti, Matou. Ogni tanto riesco a fare un'incursione su WRF...
In quel caso dovrebbe trattarsi di un participio assoluto, sì.

PS: in questi torridi lidi oggi piove...!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Nec. 
Tanto che il participio sia assoluto quanto che sia "relativo", a me pare che anche in "Detto questo, qualsiasi cosa può accadere", "questo" è oggetto del verbo dire.
Scusami, ma se cambiamo un po' gli elementi della frase, non credi che in "Promossa Alice, possiamo promuovere tutti", L'Alice sia l'oggetto di promuovere.
Sarà lo sbalzo della temperatura ma mi sento un po' sotto shock:

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche con "Promossa Alice, tutti possono essere promossi"? Io lo interpreto sempre come "Se Alice è promossa, ...". Sarà l'influenza della mia lingua madre, in cui viene sempre espressa una forma verbale completa, cioè con un ausiliare, che permette o costringe a vederci un passivo.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Giorgio. Temo che non sarà facilissimo uscirne, perché di fatto può essere considerata una questione di definizioni. 

Il Serianni dice [XI,415] (sottolineatura mia): 
"Caratteristici i participi passati _assoluti, _ossia con un soggetto diverso da quello della reggente (nel caso di un verbo transitivo, si intenda il participio nel valore passivo)". 
E la grammatica di Dardano e Trifone [12.12]: 
_"(Una volta) superato questo problema, tutto si aggiusterà_. 
In questo esempio il participio ha un suo soggetto (_questo problema_) diverso dal soggetto della principale (_tutto_) rispetto alla quale è sintatticamente autonomo; si chiama perciò *participio assoluto *(dal latino _absolutus _'sciolto'). Ovviamente non si tratta di participio assoluto quando il soggetto è lo stesso: _vinti dalla stanchezza, si misero a dormire"_.

Insomma, parlando del participio assoluto, è necessario distinguere tra soggetto logico (di solito impersonale) e soggetto grammaticale (quello espresso). 
Nel caso del tuo esempio, forzando un po', si potrebbero in teoria avere due letture, anche se la prima mi parrebbe quella più logica:
"Promossa Alice, possiamo promuovere tutti" = "(Dopo/Visto che) abbiamo promosso Alice, ...": il participio ha lo stesso soggetto grammaticale e logico della principale;
"Promossa Alice, possiamo promuovere tutti" = "(Dopo/Visto che) è stata promossa Alice, ...": il soggetto grammaticale (Alice) è diverso da quello della principale (noi).

Spero di essere stato un minimo comprensibile nell'esposizione della mia interpretazione.

PS: Ciao, Matou. Credo di aver risposto anche al tuo post successivo...


----------



## matoupaschat

Perfetto, Necsus! Così, ci lasci sempre la possibilità di disquisire del sesso degli angeli .


----------



## wster

stella_maris_74 said:


> Non è un passivo. Equivale a _Dopo *aver* fatto questo..._
> "Lo" come pronome sostituisce qualcosa che probabilmente era nella frase precedente (che tu non ci hai dato: contesto).



_*Non*_ è un contesto.  La frase viene da un libro di testo ma non è una discussione specificamente per questa frase.  E il libro è in inglese e l'inglese non è giusto per "Solo Italiano".  Ma evidamente il "contesto" non è necessario per dare una riposta categoriche ("Non è un passivo.").  Grazie per la tua riposta stella.  



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, wster.
> Tu dici:_Pertanto, perché non si usa un pronome soggetto, forse un dimostrativo? Come "Fatto questo, andarono a mangiare".
> _Guarda che in questa frase il dimostrativo "questo" non è un soggetto, ma oggetto.
> 
> Come dice bene stella, il pronome "lo" è anaforico, cioè per poterlo interpretare dobbiamo andare ad una porzione più in alto (dal greco _anà_), noi diremmo "precedente", del testo/dialogo/scambio.
> Dunque, e a seconda dei casi, _Fàttolo = avendolo fatto, dopo averlo fatto, ecc.
> 
> _Saluti.
> 
> GS
> PS aggiungo che anche la punteggiatura appropriata aiuterebbe a capire: "_Fattolo, andarono a mangiare". _Questo ci permette di vedere che "Fattolo" è la versione stenografica d'una frase più lunga...​



Grazie per la tua riposta Giorgio.    Comprendo ora.  Il mio libro è il migliore libro per l'italiano in inglese.  Ma il libro è un po' innganevole qui.   Infatti, ho compreso la frase prima di lire il capitolo del libro!  Sono d'accordo che la punteggiatura aiuterebbe, ma non è dato in il libro.



Necsus said:


> In questo caso non si tratta di un participio assoluto, che, _come detto_ in una delle discussioni a cui rimandavo nel mio post precedente, per essere tale deve essere "isolato, non legato sintatticamente con il resto del periodo"..



Puoi definire "isolato" e "periodo"?  Sono confuso.  In il greco antico le costruzioni assolute sono definito solo all'interno della frase.  L'italiano è diverso?  Grazie


----------



## Necsus

wster said:


> Puoi definire "isolato" e "periodo"? Sono confuso. In il greco antico le costruzioni assolute sono definito solo all'interno della frase. L'italiano è diverso? Grazie


Ciao, wster. Be', _isolato (= sciolto, _come in greco) vuol dire quello che ho scritto dopo, cioè che non ha legami sintattici con il resto del _periodo_, cioè con le altre proposizioni che compongono quella che è un'unità indipendente dal punto di vista logico e grammaticale (proposizioni principale e coordinate o subordinate), quindi "all'interno della frase", proprio come dici tu.


----------



## wster

Mi dispiace Necsus.  Ma ho voluto dire che in greco antico la questione di se la construzione sia assolute è indipendente da la questione di se i pronomi siano anaphorichi. Pertanto mi sembra che le due lingue siano differente.

...independente de la questione di se i pronomi siano anaphorichi sulle parole fuori dalla phrase.


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, wster, ma non mi è chiarissimo quello che vuoi dire. Anche in italiano il participio assoluto in teoria non ha niente a che vedere con i clitici, proprio perché _sciolto_.


----------



## wster

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Matou! In questo caso non si tratta di un participio assoluto, che, _come detto_ in una delle discussioni a cui rimandavo nel mio post precedente, per essere tale deve essere "isolato, non legato sintatticamente con il resto del periodo", mentre qui il participio si riferisce appunto a qualcosa che è stato fatto prima da chi, dopo averlo fatto, è andato a mangiare (stesso soggetto della principale).



Salve Necsus,

Ho dico che qui il participio normalemente si riferisce a qualcosa che è stato fatto prima, ma il participio non è legato sintatticamente con il resto del periodo. 

 Ma non penso che tu sia d'accordo.


----------



## Necsus

No, infatti non sono d'accordo, perché per come la vedo io sia il soggetto (lo stesso della principale) che l'oggetto (il clitico _lo_) lo legano in modo evidente al resto del periodo. 
Ma questa naturalmente è solo la mia opinione.


----------

